# The "Knitscher"-VideoThread ( introspective shorts)...and final -> "Schlag den Arsch der Gesellschaft"



## Thomas Kallweit (Nov 30, 2020)

I put videos into this thread (all were done for the single parts of my "Knitscher"-Album - which has some (old) scifi and horror thematics inside plus other things)

EDIT: - now we have 16... all Knitschers done

last one:

Schlag den Arsch der Gesellschaft









Sonic Ensemble - Schlag den Arsch der Gesellschaft - Part 16 of Knitscher


Part of Knitscher -The idiom here might be:Creations through the subconsciousness, comprovised little zones, seems aleatoric but true - short and expressive,...




www.youtube.com





Beim Rotwursthenker









Sonic Ensemble - Beim Rotwursthenker - Part 15 of Knitscher


Part of Knitscher -The idiom here might be:Creations through the subconsciousness, comprovised little zones, seems aleatoric but true - short and expressive,...




www.youtube.com





Venus woman









Sonic Ensemble - Venus Woman - Part 14 of Knitscher


Comprovisations, Interim scenes, lazy compressed stuff enigmas, Music Concrete', Miniatures, aleatoric, microtonal, elektroakustisch, weird stuff, arbitrary,...




www.youtube.com





Tunneling









Sonic Ensemble - Tunneling - Part 13 of Knitscher


Part of Knitscher -The idiom here might be:Creations through the subconsciousness, comprovised little zones, seems aleatoric but true - short and expressive,...




www.youtube.com





Bestimmer der Steine









Sonic Ensemble - Bestimmer der Steine - Part 12 of Knitscher


Part of Knitscher -The idiom here might be:Creations through the subconsciousness, comprovised little zones, seems aleatoric but true - short and expressive,...




www.youtube.com




​AE V G 3_ (sort of narration)_









Sonic Ensemble - AE V G 3 - Part 11 of Knitscher


Part of Knitscher -The idiom here might be:Creations through the subconsciousness, comprovised little zones, seems aleatoric but true - short and expressive,...




www.youtube.com





Wooden Sinus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m8-3hyXx6I

Steigung (engl: incline) - could actually also have called it curfew...









Sonic Ensemble - Steigung - Part 9 of Knitscher


Comprovisations, Interim scenes, lazy compressed stuff enigmas, Music Concrete', Miniatures, aleatoric, microtonal, elektroakustisch, weird stuff, arbitrary,...




www.youtube.com





Unbekannt









Sonic Ensemble - Unbekannt - Part 8 of Knitscher


Part of Knitscher -The idiom here might be:Creations through the subconsciousness, comprovised little zones, seems aleatoric but true - short and expressive,...




www.youtube.com





Hand vs. machine









Sonic Ensemble - Hand vs Machine - Part 7 of Knitscher


Part of Knitscher -The idiom here might be:Creations through the subconsciousness, comprovised little zones, seems aleatoric but true - short and expressive,...




www.youtube.com





Trousermouth Sebastian _(would you like him to be around?)_



Gardinoble - another introspective one




4th (uglier)




3d (more introspective)




2nd (not so lovely)




1st is a short comprovisation / a starter scene from a complete work with 16 parts: Knitscher
All more something from outer zones maybe in the style of old scifi / horror...


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Dec 3, 2020)

Somewhat strange, when you answer to the own thread without other answers, but also here I thank Bollen and Mark Evans for the likes and listening : )


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Feb 19, 2021)

I updated the first video with an improved rendering and added a second track Video, "Nr. 1"
-> To the mods: I hope it is ok to collect the videos here - otherwise please let me know.





Sorry , it's ugly and weird as the music is - so that was the aim. So more horror here.


----------



## Mark Evans (Feb 21, 2021)

Neat. I think I heard the dog enter the room then hastily back out as that was playing


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Feb 22, 2021)

One aim was to scare animals. But the cats here looked through it.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 4, 2021)

and another one - this time more introspective I guess


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Mark Evans (Mar 11, 2021)

neat!


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 12, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 20, 2021)

Gardinoble - another introspective one


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks again, Mark


----------



## Mark Evans (Mar 23, 2021)

Little fishy is cool. the most accessible &, um, commercial of your pieces I've heard but without any loss of distinctive aesthetic sensibility.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 25, 2021)

Yeah, it's really an interesting and very special fish I thought. Fitted the best for the theme as "Knitscher-creature" here


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 29, 2021)

Latest:

Trousermouth Sebastian​​​


----------



## Mark Evans (Mar 31, 2021)

Audio/visual combination reminded me a bit of brothers quay stuff, obviously a good thing!


----------



## b_elliott (Mar 31, 2021)

Clicked by accident, but before I could correct my error I got curious... 

Damn this is some odd stuff. I like where you explore, plus you are agile with video production. 

Though I am not much of a movie watcher I did watch the 2010 Twin Peaks Netflix series (David Lynch). Your music could easily accompany some of those shows. Heck, Lynch found a place for Penderecki's Threnody. 

Do continue.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Apr 1, 2021)

Mark Evans said:


> Audio/visual combination reminded me a bit of brothers quay stuff, obviously a good thing!


Yay, that was surprising! Thanks. A friend of mine is doing his thesis about them - so he introduced them to me. I really like their movies, it's another world


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Apr 1, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Clicked by accident, but before I could correct my error I got curious...
> 
> Damn this is some odd stuff. I like where you explore, plus you are agile with video production.
> 
> ...


Thank you kind,

I am a movie watcher and Lynch has made some great movies. Though I never saw Twin peaks (just a few excerpts). For a moment I thought I had no idea what Threnody might be, but (as I got an LP with another title here in germany years ago), now I know  Yes, this was/is a great composition, indeed. 
So I can really understand now the association. Feeling humbly honored.


----------



## b_elliott (Apr 2, 2021)

Thomas Kallweit said:


> Thank you kind,
> 
> I am a movie watcher and Lynch has made some great movies. Though I never saw Twin peaks (just a few excerpts). For a moment I thought I had no idea what Threnody might be, but (as I got an LP with another title here in germany years ago), now I know  Yes, this was/is a great composition, indeed.
> So I can really understand now the association. Feeling humbly honored.


Twin Peaks (especially 2017 is worth catching). If a friend has it, invite yourself over.

Some kind soul posted the Atomic Bomb scene. Here Lynch marries his ultra slo-mo filmography to Penderecki's Threnody for The Victims of Hiroshima:



Both Lynch and Penderecki are masters of their craft, but I see your vision and talent potential.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Apr 2, 2021)

Wow, thanks for the video!
I did not know that there was a newer season. And I guess I know a person who might have this.
A bit frightening for sure - after this video - where the "Twin peaks" topic might have wandered : o)


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Apr 8, 2021)

And now:
"Hand vs. machine"


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Apr 17, 2021)

Unbekannt


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Apr 24, 2021)

Steigung (engl: incline) - could actually also have called it curfew...


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Apr 30, 2021)

Wooden Sinus


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (May 8, 2021)

AE V G 3​this tells some story


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (May 24, 2021)

*Bestimmer der Steine*

(with some vocals)


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Jun 4, 2021)

Tunneling


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Jun 26, 2021)

Venus woman


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Jul 30, 2021)

Beim Rotwursthenker


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Sep 20, 2021)

Last one - here the story ends _(and will be eventually glued all into one video)_

Schlag den Arsch der Gesellschaft




Thanks to the invisible listeners and to those who contributed here


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 20, 2021)

Thomas Kallweit said:


> Last one - here the story ends _(and will be eventually glued all into one video)_
> 
> Schlag den Arsch der Gesellschaft
> 
> ...



Hey cool to see you back up. My google German translates the title as "beat the ass of society". Is that a variation of the English "kick ass"?


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Sep 20, 2021)

Yes, 
u can bet the a on it, I guess it's kicking the butt (just had to look it up for more variations.. "wazoo" is also a synonym)


----------

